# Pictures



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the group of ladies that I started 4 years ago. We knit and crochet for Veterans, NICU, Chemo Patients, All Children Hospital and last year we donated 97 hats to Sandy Hook. We are located in North Port, Fl and our name is Harbor Isle Knitwits and Hookers. Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to all the KP's. Best thing the day I joint your group. Thang you


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a wonderful group and I bet you have a great time, not necessarily knitting! You certainly accomplished a lot in 2013. Kudos to everyone!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

A lovely group of women. You do so much. Good for you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lucky you to belong to such a great group!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your group!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely group!!! I need to retire down there!!! God love those ladies on the floor sitting Indian style. I would not be able to get up and I am younger than they are. Kudos to you all!!!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

merry christmas to all your group .you are doing a wonderful thing helping others GOD BLESS


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great pic, Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wonderful group! (And you have made me feel more normal, as I see NO socks in that picture :lol: )


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

You ladies are amazing. Good for you. Keep up the good work


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

What a beautiful group of women! What a wonderful thing to get together! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year to you all.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you.
SHOW OFF's no socks ugh we are wearing our boots socks up here in snowy CT.lol


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry!&#128554;can you believe we are going to be in the Low 80s by Friday? We left NY with 11 degree.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> Lovely group!!! I need to retire down there!!! God love those ladies on the floor sitting Indian style. I would not be able to get up and I am younger than they are. Kudos to you all!!!
> Merry Christmas!!!


Come on down, we love to have you


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Is Northport anywhere near Naples? God bless all your efforts...and you're enjoying eachother at the same time... Enjoy that weather!! Ciao for now...


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Easter Bunni said:


> Is Northport anywhere near Naples? God bless all your efforts...and you're enjoying eachother at the same time... Enjoy that weather!! Ciao for now...


We are between Venice and Port Charlotte


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Just love that group name


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Looks like a great group. You must have so much fun getting together.
We are a smaller group that gets together in RI.
People from MA and Conn also come. and we have a blast
at our monthly lunch and get together.
It is great that you can also help out with your knitting and crochet.
Have a great New Year.
Dick


----------

